# G. Howell sory Storms Over Open Fields finished



## Kathmandu (May 17, 2008)

In case you have never read any of Greg Howell's stories, he is probably one of the first to write truly epic furry novels in the modern furry fandom. All of them recommended as 'must reads' for anthropomorphic story fans. Human Memoirs was his first effort and it is a really a good read but once he was done he looked at it and went, 'I can do a lot better' and he did. "Light on Shattered Water" is the result and I have to say it is probably my favorite furry story, bar none and although he distributes it freely on the net, it is as good or better than anything I've paid for. He finished LOSW back in 1999 or so, first appearing chapter by chapter on the fur.stories newsgroup. Eight years later, the sequel has now been finished "Storms Over Open Fields" and it is available here along with his other stories. http://crash.ihug.co.nz/~howellg/stories/stories.html

I just discovered it was finished back in February last night so I haven't read it yet so I can't give it any sort of review.


----------



## lobosabio (May 18, 2008)

So.  

If I get the time I shall take a look over this.  I don't guarantee anything at all.


----------



## Kathmandu (May 21, 2008)

Jumpin' Jesus on a jetski... over 600 pages of text, single spaced 12 point Times New Roman goodness. I just finished this and all I can say is wow. The man is a master at world building and I wish I has just a tinsey smidge of the descriptive talent Greg has. The action is well thought out and believable as is the intrigue and interpersonal relationships. The lone human protagonist is caught in a world filled with intelligent cats and it is repeatedly brought home to him that they are a very sharp people where 5 out of their 6 ends are pointy and he has the scars to prove it. His knowledge of modern technology makes him valuable to the Ris who are just learning to make crude steam engines, it also marks him for assassination from a shadowy organization that even kings and queens are powerless to intervene against.


----------

